# What kind of bee is this? A robber in my hive? (Pics)



## oregonbeek (Mar 30, 2010)

I checked my two beehives this afternoon and one hive is going strong, drawing out wax and looks like it's about ready for it's first super! I also noticed a little guard bee that was dutifully checking each bee that landed on the hive before it entered the hive. 

That hive made me happy... and then I checked the other hive...

The second hive has always been slower in drawing out comb, but it looks like a bit of progress is being made. 

One new thing I noticed was a relatively steady stream of larger bees heading into the hive. My bees didn't seem to care at all... does that mean they are welcome guests? Are all robbers attacked? At first I thought they might be drones from my hive but I think they are a bit larger, and also have much darker abdomens... I also just noticed that someone on these forums said that robbers can get darker abdomens from fighting as they rob hives and have their fur ripped off but I have no way of verifying that as I didn't see any fighting going on. Also, why would drones be out flying around, coming and going with purpose? They do have big drone eyes though. But I've seen my drones and they don't have black abdomens. I sat by the hive for 20 minutes and killed them as they landed near the entrance with my hive tool and probably killed 15ish of them. I'd feel a bit foolish if I was killing my own drone bees (not that they are really necessary), but I suspect they were trying to freeload in my hive. Otherwise, the hive was going about it's business, bringing in polen like always, but not as frequently as the other, bigger/healthier hive. 

I also saw about 4 other varieties of bees, both tiny and massive, buzzing around but none seemed too aggressive or dared enter the hive. They were more interested in licking my gloves and hive tool. I smooshed a yellow jacket and will probably pick up a yellow jacket trap in case that problem arises later.

My questions are:

1. What kind of bees are these?
2. Are they honeybees? If so, how are they so large?
3. If my bees don't seem to mind at all, should I care?
4. What should I do? Put up a robbing screen? I'd pay to have a couple shipped to me asap if anyone knows of a source.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

That's a drone. Don't worry


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Yeah, in another month or two your "good" (worker) bees will be throwing out your "evil" (drone) bees. So in September they will be treated like "evil" bees.


----------



## oregonbeek (Mar 30, 2010)

Beeslave said:


> That's a drone. Don't worry


Gosh I hope that was going to be the consensus. 


Yet I still have my concerns because the other, stronger hive has exactly zero of these bees flying in and out of the hive. And why would their abdomens all be hairless? 

Perhaps their behavior changes as they get older? I could have sworn I've seen drones in the hives on earlier occasions and these bees appear to be much larger than those. Why would they be flying into and out of the hive with authority and purpose? 

...crap they're probably breeding a virgin queen in preparation for a swarm or something lol.

Oh and I had to laugh at your post beedeetee lol!


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

Def drones..lol....as a bee ages they lose that new fuzzieness.


----------



## cmonkey (May 6, 2010)

I love your pictorial commentary. Reminds me of hyperbole and a half.

I'd say the eyes give it away. I *think* that drones can roam from hive to hive, is that true? Maybe it's from another colony and that's why they were so curious.


----------



## oregonbeek (Mar 30, 2010)

devdog108 said:


> Def drones..lol....as a bee ages they lose that new fuzzieness.


Good! That's good to hear... more of this please :thumbsup: I like that consensus is building. Maybe they were just fat, older, curious drone bees on a mission.




cmonkey said:


> I love your pictorial commentary. Reminds me of hyperbole and a half.
> 
> I'd say the eyes give it away. I *think* that drones can roam from hive to hive, is that true? Maybe it's from another colony and that's why they were so curious.


Thanks! I feel it helps explain my questions


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, drones can move from hive to hive unhindered....until there is a food issue then, out they go!


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

This is a good pictorial commentary on how "good overcomes evil."


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

oregonbeek said:


> And why would their abdomens all be hairless?


Beer gut.


'Evil bees'....lol! 


I have two hives, each with one frame of special drone-size cells. One keeps producing drone brood in theirs, and the other just uses theirs for storing nectar. Every hive is a little different I think.


----------



## CAHighwind (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks just like my drones. They're all relatively hairless and dark like that. Fat lil' buggers.


----------

